# Ne1 delivers 4 sprig?



## Leo. (Dec 27, 2015)

I'm just curious if anybody here knows about sprig? I find it interesting that drivers are actually employees. If you drive for them, how is the schedule set up?


----------



## Aga Muhlach (Jan 8, 2016)

Is that in the Bay Area?


----------



## Leo. (Dec 27, 2015)

Yeah

They prep their meals and you deliver them, that's all I know so far


Aga Muhlach said:


> Is that in the Bay Area?


----------



## mizzrock (Jan 3, 2015)

I have been driving for Sprig and its less money than uber or lyft but they give you a free meal after work. 

Can you guys claim shifts for sprig? It keeps saying claimed shift failed...


----------

